# My new parts...



## djbbenn (Aug 20, 2005)

Got my new mobo and cpu today and here are some pics of it. There will be some more upgrades to come, like ram, psu, and lights, But this is it so far.

-Dan


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 20, 2005)

sweet lol


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 20, 2005)

*Extremely jealous*
What did you upgrade from?


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 20, 2005)

whats that for a cooler stock :S

 i guess your 4000 is nice XD 

GRATZ


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 20, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> *Extremely jealous*
> What did you upgrade from?



Thanks Wazz...came from a Intel 3GHz.  

gR3iF, I know the stock cooler is a little sad, but it will do for now. Still don't know what cooling solution I want to upgrade to. Maybe water.  

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 20, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Thanks Wazz...came from a Intel 3GHz.
> 
> gR3iF, I know the stock cooler is a little sad, but it will do for now. Still don't know what cooling solution I want to upgrade to. Maybe water.
> 
> -Dan


If you don't mind the noise you can't beat an XP-90C. I get 24 idle with all my fans up, usually 26 idle with all the fans at about 3000rpm, and 38º load with the fans up.

I can't wait to see what kind of overclocks you get with that bad boy. Congrats.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Aaron.  , I was looking into a XP-90C with a Tornado or a Panfold Ultra, but I was also thinking of how sweet a water system would look. It would also be fun to build. The thing that puts me off water is leaks, and price too. But the thing that puts me off a good air system is the noise. Hard choice.

For the overclocks, I think I'll wait a bit cause I am getting use to the speed of this thing stock.   I'v got to get some ram and better cooling first and wait for a better bios to come out. The bioses for this at the moment are a little buggy. 

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 21, 2005)

Well it costs a lot of money to get a water cooling system that can keep up with good case airflow and an XP-90C/Tornado. Really as far as noise is concerned, if you have a good set of speakers/headphones just turn it up and it won't even bother you. You really just learn to tune it out.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 21, 2005)

XP-90 is a great choice from what ive seen. Matches a lot of watercooling setups


----------



## rcdraft (Aug 21, 2005)

Dan, nice mb/cpu, I knew you would find some room for some fans. I did alot research on XP90c before I bought it, and it can cool a cpu same or better than water system in most cases. Also, you don't need a tornado fan for it, in most cases highflow fan cools same as lowflow. The key is to keep interior of case cool.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 21, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Well it costs a lot of money to get a water cooling system that can keep up with good case airflow and an XP-90C/Tornado. Really as far as noise is concerned, if you have a good set of speakers/headphones just turn it up and it won't even bother you. You really just learn to tune it out.



The noise doesn't bother me, its bothers my parents lol. My system is loud enought as it is. Doesn't bother me though. It sounds like a jet engine starting up, and everyone who hears it is like cool...  I probably will end up going with a nice air system. Was thinking about it last night, and the word "leak" came to mind, then "shorted out", and then finally, well you can guess it... "fried". I'v seen a lot of good reviews on the XP-90's, and I'v also seen how close they get to a water system thats like $150 more. So it will be air I think, and spend a little extra on nice lights and so on. 

Thanks rcdraft, I have lots of room for fans, I got like 12 in there now 

-Dan


----------



## D_o_S (Sep 4, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Got my new mobo and cpu today and here are some pics of it. There will be some more upgrades to come, like ram, psu, and lights, But this is it so far.
> 
> -Dan



Cool


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2005)

that purple is sechsy lol... looks good


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

-Dan


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice system Dan     ... hey that case looks familar ..lol


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Urlyin, yup good old Cheiftec case...hense Aspire with different front panel. 

-Dan


----------

